# Gamebird Identification



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

So as not to get off track on another thread,I've started this one.I believe that if you can't positively identify what you are shooting ,no matter how old you are you shouldn't be in the field-----period!!! :-?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

k, take this example then. A group of kids ground pound some snows in the spring and there is a duck in the mix. Do you believe they should get their licenses taken away for life then? Ahh nevermind I somewhat agree with you. The guy that hunts with us has gotten surgery and has his sight fully restored. I'm just saying and maybe that wasn't the best example, that stuff happens and there is to big of a grey area. As far as the not being in the field period,, i'm not so positive on that. I know for a fact that when i'm that old I would want younger people to take me out just because I love the sport so much. It's a very objective subject, much like elderly people driving.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Too early you gotta be kidding me! I got a pointer for yeah. If you cant tell what you are shooting at maybe you should just wait 20 min until after shooting hours arrive.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't know about duck hunting but if you run into someone deerhunting in an area that you have scouted and they ask you if you've seen any just tell them "Naw, I got a couple sound shots but it was just some birds in some bushes". Just a little tip for public land hunting, If you want a little elbow room that is :lol:. 
And yes I have shamelessly used this tatic many times, the tough part is keeping a straight face, but if you do you won't see them again :beer:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't agree with you at all, Snowflake.

You were a novice hunter at one time. I'll bet you couldn't tell a teal from a snowgoose when you were a hyperventilating youngster!

All kidding aside. It is very hard for the newcomers to tell one kind of duck from another. Hell, I've been hunting ducks for over 40 years and I have trouble at times.

I can remember a few years ago when my 15 year old son shot a spoonbill. He was so excited and proud of himself. It was a nice shot. I didn't have the heart to tell him about spoonies right on the spot. He thought it was a mallard. I was 30 when I made the same mistake.

So, whereas, it would be ideal if we all knew what we were shooting at all of the time, it is pretty idealistic or elitist to say that folks shouldn't be in the field at all unless they can identify those ducks. Identification skills only come through experience.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

When I was a youngster it was very important to know bird identification or you didn't shoot--period!We had a point system WAY BACK then and you could only shoot certain species of birds.I guess anymore it is a matter of numbers and not type of birds taken.I cut my teeth duck hunting during the lean years,and we hunted for the meat,not the sport,so we jump-shot mostly.Me personally,I won't share a duck blind with someone who doesn't know a teal from a bluebill  ,and who flails away at everything that comes into the deks!One of the ten commandments of hunting is to positively identify your target BEFORE you shoot.If you are unable to agree with that maybe you should re-evaluate the reason why you are in the field in the first place :eyeroll: And what about Spoonies?If properly prepaired, they eat just fine!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Chris, any such thing as an emoticon for the charades sign of agreement (touching finger to nose)?

I'd give Perry about five of those - couldn't agree more - dead on.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For us in north country, the first few weekends of hunting can be very difficult to ID birds when they're plumage isn't filled.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to agree with Perry on this one. Being introduced to hunting in the mid to late 80's we didn't do as much duck hunting back then and it was more snow geese and pheasants. We have the hen pheasants down fine, but it was really a learning experience with ducks in the later 90's and we still struggle at times. I guess that's why they are called "learning experiences."


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Hell, I don't know who I agree with or disagree with anymore. I think everyone should be sure of what they are shooting at. They should know FOR SURE it is not an illegal/protected species. If their "mallard" turns out to be a shoveler, fine. They can rethink the shot and what it looked like so they recognize the difference.

Things to consider:
1. Ground Identification is wrong
2. Saying if you cannot possitively identify EVERY bird/duck (ie. a hen from a drake Gadwall in early Oct) you should not hunt is wrong
3. Telling a kid shooting a spoonbill/shoveler is a bad thing is wrong
4. Don't condone improper identification but don't be such a damn hypocrit that you think they should suspend all hunting and fishing regs for life if your wrong.

My $0.02 but I stand by it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If I had a nickel for every time I had to tell PJ and BBF to hold off on a flock of spoonies because they thought they were mallards, well then...I'd have a assload of nickels!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt,Where have you been?I have an idea,if an adult hunter makes a mistake and shoots a gawall or spoonbill,make them eat it :lol: .They will learn real quick after dining on an oven roasted spoonie.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Well put stevepike.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nice post steve. you hit every nail on the head.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you cant identify your target wait a little longer and make sure what it is you are shooting. If you cant tell what it is just dont shoot. It doesnt mean that you shouldnt be out there hunting.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll shoot a limit or two of spoonies.....bet you guys won't be able to tell the difference.....one spoonbill breast sliced almost through, side-ways....stuffed with pepperjack cheese, a green onion sliced in half lengthwise and wrap the whole thing with very thin bacon. (bruscetta?) Grill untill bacon is done...Cut across the grain and serve with a cherry-flavored brown sauce.

oh yah....mallards do work well too.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

FH - How about coots and cormorants? What can you do to make them taste like a meal fit for a king? :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Haven't tried the coots and I don't like the comorants...they taste kind of like Bald Eagle....sort of fishy tasting.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh ya, we are supposed to be talking about game bird identification.

It looks like we will get a chance to identify some birds up in Canada this fall. I am starting to make early preparations already - like getting new tires for the decoy trailer.

I'm looking forward to meeting you. It will be nice to have another "oldtimer" up there.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You're right...gamebird identification...After I've chastized others for doing the same thing.....I'm sorry, I guess.

When are you going up to Canada? I'd just as soon go when the rest of you guy go up....we don't have to hunt in the same fields but the rest of the day would be a little more enjoyable...and I'd have some other "older" guys that would enjoy the wine over the....how do you say that, Chris, Jaggermeister?

I'm sort of in the pre-planning stages so it doesn't matter what dates I go....keep in mind the later you go, the further South the geese are and the less hunters there are in the area. Two years ago we had all the motels virtually to ourselves.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow hatch doesnt look to hot this year. But I wish I could afford to go to up!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3, too bad you can't make it! Not really sure if Zach can either. Maybe I'll have to ask your Dad to come along now that he has you to stay home and take up the slack at work. LOL. Only if he lets me drive, though. You know with his luck with the deer.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You should call him and ask Im sure he would love to go again. After thinking back the last year I was up there with you and Zach the snows had a bad hatch and we pounded them......AHHHHH the memories. I still have nightmares of that first morning :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> When are you going up to Canada? I'd just as soon go when the rest of you guy go up....we don't have to hunt in the same fields but the rest of the day would be a little more enjoyable...and I'd have some other "older" guys that would enjoy the wine over the....how do you say that, Chris, Jaggermeister?


Nah, we bought Black Sambuca last year. Can't stand the heart burn from Jag in the morning. I'm thinking of the 16th this year, and hunting out of 2 if not 3 locations to get more variety (Bueide got me thinking).


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I guess I'll plan more on the dates that the college guys could possibly go. Not sure if it'll work for them...if it doesn't then I'll be flexible.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

As far as bird identification goes, on a personal level I would rather shoot only mallards and pintails and all drakes. However I often take young kids and my wife out hunting with me and they are not as seasoned at bird identificaton as a former Archie Moore taught birder like myself.

I go by the rule that as long as the kids stay within the limit I am ok with it. I take them out to get them hooked on the outdoors so they don't get hooked on things like drugs and alcohol.

Just my thoughts.

cootkiller

P.S. When the he!! is summer gonna get here, this weather sux!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Coot:

Who is Archie Moore?

I think your approach with the kids and wife are right on.

I don't know about the alcohol part. I know a lot of hunters that like the barley pop :beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone in the Valley City area or anyone who took Biology at VCSU in the late 80's and early 90's knows that Archie Moore was a biology teacher there and taught a birding class in the spring.
The greatest college class that I ever enrolled in, you got credit to go look at birds. Also a reason that I still go birding to this day, my wife calls it scouting, but I call it BIRDING.

cootkiller


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry, Coot, I thought that Archie Moore was the boxer who lost the title to Rocky Marciano The only birds he knew were the boo-birds.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree whole heartedly that pre shot bird identification is important but it is also important to be able to clearly I.D. them in hand as well. I always carry a small book with me called "The LeMaster Method Of Waterfowl Identification". It has settled many a argument in the blind as to the actual identity of a particular bird. Especially when they are still in molting plumage. It is a inexpensive way to educate young and old hunters alike and may also extend your hunting day by either allowing you to diferentiate between similar species and continue hunting,or keep you from going over your bag and going to jail.


----------

